# Was muss ich beachten bei Arbeitsspeicher Austausch?



## hupe316 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo

  Ich habe momentan 4 GB DDR2-*800* Arbeitsspeicher in meinen PC und möchte ihn jetzt durch je vier 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-*1066* Rigel die ich günstig bekommen habe ersetzen.


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Kingston_HyperX/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-1066_Kit/34591/?


  Muss ich da Irgendetwas beachten oder im Bios umstellen oder kann ich ihn einfach austauschen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

hupe316 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe momentan 4 GB DDR2-*800* Arbeitsspeicher in meinen PC und möchte ihn jetzt durch je vier 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-*1066* Rigel die ich günstig bekommen habe ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Wenn es abgesehen von der höheren Taktleistung der gleiche RAM-Typ ist: eigentlich nichts. Sollte laufen (sofern vom Mainboard unterstützt).


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2012)

hupe316 schrieb:


> Muss ich da Irgendetwas beachten oder im Bios umstellen oder kann ich ihn einfach austauschen?


Ggf. im Bios noch die Taktung anpassen, könnte ja sein, dass hier per Default auf 800 gestellt ist.

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich bei RAM, egal ob neu oder gebraucht, ein intensiver Test der Module durchzuführen. Ich hatte wirklich schon häufiger das Programm, dass meine System auf Arbeit sporadisch und nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar abgestürzt sind. 

Das macht die Fehlersuche recht schwer, aus diesem Grund hab ich mir angewöhnt jedes neue System, d.h. auch RAM, erstmal über Stunden mit memtest86+ prüfen zu lassen.

Am besten eine Nacht durchlaufen lassen, das ergibt die besten Resultate. memtest86+ ist kostenlos & es gibt bootbare CD Images.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du beim Board nichts umstellst, wird der neue RAM einfach mit 800MHz getaktet. Beim Sockel775 bin ich auch nicht ganz sicher, ob man den RAM separat höher einstellen kann. Sinn macht schnellerer RAM halt dann, wenn Du übertaktest UND Du durch die Koppelung von CPU- und RAM-FSB (die es beim So775 gibt) WEGEN des RAMs an Grenzen stößt, obwohl die CPU noch mehr Takt vertragen würde. Man stellt zum Anpassen des RAM-Taktes ja einen "Teiler" ein, da gibt es aber nur bestimmte Werte zur Wahl, und es kann passieren, dass es für einen bestimmten FSB, den die CPU noch mitmachen würde, keinen Teiler findet, der für das RAM einen Takt nicht viel höher als 800MHz ergibt - DAFÜR braucht man dann DDR2-1066-RAM. 

Und hast Du mal einen Verkauf Deiner Teile nachgedacht? Die CPU bringt 120€ und mehr, das Board 60-100€, der schnelle RAM für 2x2GB 50-80€ (das ist mehr als 8! GB DDR3 neu kosten! ) - macht d.h. Du kannst wohl mit mind 280-300€ rechnen - dafür kriegst Du schon einen um vieles schnelleren neuen Intel i5-3450, ein passendes Board und noch 8GB DDR3-RAM, natürlich alles neu, nicht gebraucht. 

Und mit ner Grafikkarte für 100-110€ (AMD 6850) würdest Du die Spieleleistung selbst mit Deiner alten CPU schon um ca 60-80% erhöhen und dabei sogar WENIGER Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## hupe316 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn mich mit den Board Einstellungen nicht so gut aus, ist es egal wenn ich die Einstellungen einfach auf 800MHz lasse?
  Meinen alten RAM würde ich verkaufen wo wird man ihn den am besten los?

  Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

Du kannst den neuen einfach so drinlassen. Der wird automatisch auf 800 eingestellt. Nur falls es Probleme geben sollte, müsstest Du nochmal nachsehen.

RAM kannst Du entweder per Kleinanzeige in Deiner Region (bei uns in Köln und Umgebung zB gibt es kalaydo.de ) oder bei ebay oder auch in Foren verkaufen, zB hier gibt es auch ein Kleinanzeigenforum - ist aber in Foren natürlich schwieriger, wenn der User noch keinen guten Ruf erarbeitet hat


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Juli 2012)

Zu Beachten ist: Riegel sollten die selbe Taktrate haben: Wenn du einen 800er und einen 1600er drin hast ist das _schlecht_. Beide sollten gleich getaktet sein.
Zweitens: Dein Motherboard muss das natürlich auch unterstützen. Bringt zB nichts DDR3 Riegel zu kaufen und die versuchen zu wollen auf ein DDR2 MB zu drücken.
Sonst eigentlich  nur noch CL7 ist CL9 zu bevorzugen.

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Zu Beachten ist: Riegel sollten die selbe Taktrate haben: Wenn du einen 800er und einen 1600er drin hast ist das _schlecht_. Beide sollten gleich getaktet sein.
> Zweitens: Dein Motherboard muss das natürlich auch unterstützen. Bringt zB nichts DDR3 Riegel zu kaufen und die versuchen zu wollen auf ein DDR2 MB zu drücken.
> Sonst eigentlich  nur noch CL7 ist CL9 zu bevorzugen.
> 
> Gruß


 Warum sollte das schlecht sein? Bei einer automatischen Konfiguration passt sich der langsame Speicher dem schnellen an, also Probleme gibts hier nicht. 

Des Weiteren sind die CL Einstellungen selbst in der Theorie nicht wirklich berechenbar ...


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Juli 2012)

Warum das schlecht ist? Weils unnötigen rumrechnen ist und die Riegel beschädigen _KANN_.
Du weißt schon was CL bedeutet?
Wenn nicht, hier wurde es gut erklärt (dann brauch ichs nicht machen):
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen CL7, CL8, CL9 usw? (Elektronik, Hardware, Computer)


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Warum das schlecht ist? Weils unnötigen rumrechnen ist und die Riegel beschädigen _KANN_.


Du meinst das ernst, oder? 

Was meinst du mit 'rumrechnen'? Du stellst im BIOS den Wert ein, da wird nix 'rum-' oder 'umgerechnet', sondern die Module werden mit diesem Wert angesprochen. D.h. das z.B. DDR2 1066'er Module eben als 800'er laufen ... da geht doch nix kaputt.  



> Du weißt schon was CL bedeutet?
> Wenn nicht, hier wurde es gut erklärt (dann brauch ichs nicht machen):
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen CL7, CL8, CL9 usw? (Elektronik, Hardware, Computer)


 "Danke" für den Hinweis, ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage, dass man die theoretischen Geschwindigkeitsvorteile kaum berechnen kann und schon garnicht in der Praxis merkt. 

Test: Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 (Seite 17) - ComputerBase
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/arbeitsspeicher/2007/bericht-ddr3-und-ddr2-im-vergleich/4/

Hier findet man ein paar ältere Benchmarks. Die Unterschiede in den Ergebnissen ist lediglich 667 zu 800 etc. geschuldet, deine Einstellungen der div. CL Werte, übrigens reden wir hier immer noch von DDR2, ist absolut vernachlässigbar. 

Aber im Grunde ein schöner Versuch zu klugscheißen! 

Edit: zweiten, ggf. besseren Vergleich eingefügt. Dort sieht man sehr deutlich, dass der schnellere RAM trotz vermeidlich 'schlechterem' CL Wert besser ist. *zwinker*


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Bei DDR2 ist der CL-Wert sogar eher zu merken als bei DDR3, aber wirklich auffallen wird es niemandem in der Praxis


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Juli 2012)

Dein Avatarbild passt wirklich zu dir Rabowke.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Dein Avatarbild passt wirklich zu dir Rabowke.


... und jetzt? Was hat das mit dem Thema zutun? 

Zusammenfassend bleibt zu sagen:

* im BIOS schauen ob die Einstellungen auf 'AUTO' stehen und ob hier nicht ggf. per Hand ein Wert eingetragen ist
* den neuen RAM ausführlich testen, in Hinblick auf Systemstabilität und natürlich ob der RAM defekt ist

Ich kann mich nämlich an einen Fall erinnern, wo ich bei einem System die Spannung der RAM Module anheben musste, damit das System unter Last stabil lief, im Idle lief es ohne Probleme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei einer automatischen Konfiguration *passt sich der langsame Speicher dem schnellen* *an*, also Probleme gibts hier nicht.


Ich glaube du meintest den umgekehrten Fall, oder ?! Ein langsamer Speicher kann doch nicht schneller werden...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meintest den umgekehrten Fall, oder ?! Ein langsamer Speicher kann doch nicht schneller werden...


 
Ich habs ja in der nächsten Antwort "richtig" gestellt:
_Was meinst du mit 'rumrechnen'? Du stellst im BIOS den Wert ein, da wird nix 'rum-' oder 'umgerechnet', sondern die Module werden mit diesem Wert angesprochen. D.h. das z.B. DDR2 1066'er Module eben als 800'er laufen ... da geht doch nix kaputt._

Also ich meinte natürlich, wie du richtig angemerkt hast, dass sich der schnelle Speicher dem langsamen anpasst, wenn die Einstellungen auf AUTO sind.

Der langsame Speicher kann, um das mal losgelöst zu betrachten, durchaus schneller werden ... nichts anderes ist doch übertakten. Also wenn im BIOS *per Hand* die Taktrate verändert wurde, dann wird der verbaute RAM, egal wie schnell er wirklich ist, mit den eingetragenden Werten betrieben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habs ja in der nächsten Antwort "richtig" gestellt:
> _Was meinst du mit 'rumrechnen'? Du stellst im BIOS den Wert ein, da wird nix 'rum-' oder 'umgerechnet', sondern die Module werden mit diesem Wert angesprochen. D.h. das z.B. DDR2 1066'er Module eben als 800'er laufen ... da geht doch nix kaputt._
> 
> Also ich meinte natürlich, wie du richtig angemerkt hast, dass sich der schnelle Speicher dem langsamen anpasst, wenn die Einstellungen auf AUTO sind.
> ...


Ach so... Ja gut, da kommt meine Unkenntnis zum Thema Übertackten, wovon ich ja kein Freund bin. Dann will ich hier mal nix gesagt haben.


----------

